# How many forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?



## slg

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed
14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently
7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs
1 to move it to the Lighting section
2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section
7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs
5 to flame the spell checkers
3 to correct spelling/grammar flames
6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid
2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"
15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct
19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum
11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum
36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty
7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs
4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's
3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group
13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"
5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy
4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"
13 to say "do a search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"
1 to hijack the thread and ask how to change the horn
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## jampott

1 to change the subject to anal sex.


----------



## Kell

2 to start their own off topic conversation that has nothing at all to do with light bulbs. And ayway the correct term is light globes and I worked in the lighting industry...


----------



## dimitt

and 1 to post it in the Joke section!


----------



## phodge

And 2 or 3 to start a personal argument that will run to about 30 pages and keep us all entertained for a week! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

phodge said:


> And 2 or 3 to start a personal argument that will run to about 30 pages and keep us all entertained for a week! :wink:


I'm sorry but i [email protected] agree with you there this would not happen you are wrong and I am right :wink:


----------



## ToonToon




----------



## YELLOW_TT

ToonToon said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 2 or 3 to start a personal argument that will run to about 30 pages and keep us all entertained for a week! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but i [email protected] agree with you there this would not happen you are wrong and I am right :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a puff and your bum chums are all wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

So you are back what happend then :?:


----------



## ToonToon

YELLOW_TT said:


> ToonToon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 2 or 3 to start a personal argument that will run to about 30 pages and keep us all entertained for a week! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but i [email protected] agree with you there this would not happen you are wrong and I am right :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a puff and your bum chums are all wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are back what happend then :?:
Click to expand...

Messed up an email change and got locked out


----------



## ToonToon

YELLOW_TT said:


> ToonToon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 2 or 3 to start a personal argument that will run to about 30 pages and keep us all entertained for a week! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but i [email protected] agree with you there this would not happen you are wrong and I am right :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a puff and your bum chums are all wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are back what happend then :?:
Click to expand...

But now I have two usernames


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ToonToon said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToonToon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 2 or 3 to start a personal argument that will run to about 30 pages and keep us all entertained for a week! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but i [email protected] agree with you there this would not happen you are wrong and I am right :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a puff and your bum chums are all wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are back what happend then :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Messed up an email change and got locked out
Click to expand...

serves you right for calling us all puffs :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Who else would drive a roadster :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wallsendmag II said:


> Who else would drive a roadster :lol: :lol: :lol:


All the best people drive roadsters


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else would drive a roadster :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> All the best people drive roadsters
Click to expand...

You may think that I couldn't possibly comment 8)


----------



## Sim

You pair of e-bummers :lol:


----------



## purplett

:idea:


----------



## Guest

1 more to post a smiley face -


----------



## Nem

I'm sure you can add to the initial list:

7 to quote the entire thread to date and just add "quoted for truth"
1 to post "wtlw" following any post stating something already mentioned above.
5 to post that posting "wtlw" has been banned and you can't say it any more.

:wink:

Nick


----------



## John C

slg said:


> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


Yeh, like that's going to happen!

oops


----------



## Wallsendmag

John C said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, like that's going to happen!
> 
> oops
Click to expand...

He said six months not eighteen :roll:


----------



## Nem

How long have you been waiting for do prove that point, lol!

Nick


----------



## T3RBO

Nem said:


> I'm sure you can add to the initial list:
> 
> 7 to quote the entire thread to date and just add "quoted for truth"
> 1 to post "wtlw" following any post stating something already mentioned above.
> 5 to post that posting "wtlw" has been banned and you can't say it any more.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Nick


What does 'wtlw' mean?


----------



## Guest

wow blast from the past! Havent even got the TT now....swapped for a 2007 Elise :twisted:


----------



## Charlie

brilliant well thought out and so accurate too thoroughly enjoyed reading that and thinking yup, yup,yup to each bit 

p.s Yellow you are right all the best people do drive roadsters i slipped through the net and got one anyway


----------



## JesTTer

:lol: :lol:


----------

